#      1 8.2

## Julikosha

.  :
1.          ( +(   ),       ?   ,    .       ,      ,         .
2.     ,   .       ,   .  :          ,        .

----------

> ,   .


   .

----------


## Julikosha

> .


     ?     ,   ..
        .....?

----------


## Tori

-,   :
 -     .
   -     (   -   : 1.   ,2. ).
 ,   .

----------


## Julikosha

> -,   :
>  -     .
>    -     (   -   : 1.   ,2. ).
>  ,   .


,   ,       (    2  ),        .

----------


## Tori

- -. -      .

----------


## Julikosha

....  ?

----------


## Tori

- -   -

----------


## Julikosha

,   ,          ,      .      ,  ,  - ,

----------


## Tori

-  .
       -    -  ""-

----------


## Julikosha

> -  .
>        -    -  ""-


 , ,  .          ,    ,      .    ?

----------

> .    ?





> - ,


 



> -     .
>    -     (   -   : 1.   ,2. ).
>  ,   .

----------

> ,          ().          .
> 
>         :
> 
>  -      .
>       () -      ,          .
>         :
> 
> 
> ...

----------

*Julikosha*,   ----

----------


## Julikosha

.     .   ,    ,     ,   .
     ,     ,      ,  ,  ?      ...
    .  ,       45  .     . 
           18,  :       :    .        (    2        ( ).    .   ?  ,       ?
.
    ?

----------

*Julikosha*,      ?

----------


## Julikosha

> *Julikosha*,      ?


,      (      )
    ,       ?
 , , ,   ,  18.2        (        ).    ,        .       (   ),            ,          ,   ?

----------

